# [Asus] m4a78t-e drivers?



## pietjo (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi ,

I'm preparing a clean install and was wondering what drivers can be used best. Do i have to donload my chipset drivers from this Asus section, or from the Amd website?.

I think the Amd site is a bit messy. Somethimes i get and up at this site : http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/integrated-xp But im not sure or that's for the chipset , or only for the intergrated videocard? 

Or i end up up here: http://support.amd.com/us/psearch/P...hipset+Motherboard&ostype=&keywords=&items=20

And see that there are 2 new display drivers for xp:

ATI Catalyst™ Display Driver for Windows XP Media Center Edition & Windows XP Professional/Home - Motherboard/IGP Drivers 
9.9 9/8/2009 

ATI Catalyst™ Legacy Display Driver for Windows XP Media Center Edition & Windows XP Professional/Home - Motherboard/IGP Drivers 
9.8 8/27/2009 


Can somebody please tell me the difference ? What's legacy ? And what can i used best?

ps. i only use the intergrated video card


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

legacy = old outdated no longer in production component (LOL; that could be something thats only one year old!)


with an Asus board you SHOULD get all your drivers from the asus website


----------



## pietjo (Sep 12, 2008)

But an Asus board uses amd chipset? I thougt amd chipset drivers is newer, if it is the right one...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

pietjo said:


> But an Asus board uses amd chipset? I thougt amd chipset drivers is newer, if it is the right one...







that "can" be true but it also doesnt always turn out that way; as long as you are prepared to fight with a buggy chipset driver when it happens, then you are ready to try the AMD driver offering

but if you want a known higher percentage of workable driver, go with the asus offering

what is it you are trying to "fix" anyway ?


----------



## pietjo (Sep 12, 2008)

linderman said:


> that "can" be true but it also doesnt always turn out that way; as long as you are prepared to fight with a buggy chipset driver when it happens, then you are ready to try the AMD driver offering
> 
> but if you want a known higher percentage of workable driver, go with the asus offering
> 
> what is it you are trying to "fix" anyway ?


Thanx for the info.

Im not trying to fix something. I'm just wanted to mkae a up to date clean install on my dad's pc, i built ik several mont's ago.

Linderman do you now or ist usefull to set the bios of this board on ahci? Or doen't that make any sense if you use Xp?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ACHI setting is used for raid configuration not needed for standard drive operation


----------



## pietjo (Sep 12, 2008)

thnx alot


----------

